# Jura is closed for motorhomes



## Chinaexplorer (Aug 14, 2020)

Yesterday we arrived for the ferry from Port Askaig on Islay to Jura, but we were turned away. Apparently there had been some sort of incident involving a campervan and now all campervans and motorhomes are banned, unless you can provide written evidence that you have permission from a landowner to stay. Bit disappointed, but we went back today with our bikes and saved £40 on the ferry cost.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 14, 2020)

Chinaexplorer said:


> Yesterday we arrived for the ferry from Port Askaig on Islay to Jura, but we were turned away. Apparently there had been some sort of incident involving a campervan and now all campervans and motorhomes are banned, unless you can provide written evidence that you have permission from a landowner to stay. Bit disappointed, but we went back today with our bikes and saved £40 on the ferry cost.


That's a shame.............but if ever there is an island to be stuck on its Islay, Laphroaig and Ardbeg


----------



## Chinaexplorer (Aug 14, 2020)

Tookey said:


> That's a shame.............but if ever there is an island to be stuck on its Islay, Laphroaig and Ardbeg


Both closed. Only Bunnahahairo and Kilchaman open and then only the visitor centres. No visits or tours. But the whisky tastes okay!


----------



## SimonM (Aug 14, 2020)

I went to Jura, only because it was right next door and needed visiting.

Big mistake.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

One of my neighbours lives between my village and Jura. His deceased wife lived on the island and his son now lives there permanently. I will ask if they have heard anything regarding this situation. Jura is not an island to take your Motorhome onto. The road (yes Singular) is not suitable for larger vehicles. And the cleggs are a real problem. Also be very careful with looking out for ticks, two inhabitants suffer from limes disease. I am surprised at this ban, most in the island are very welcoming, and enjoy chatting to visitors from the mainland.


----------

